# Gyro - Disc brake Compatability?



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm thinking I might want to learn barspins, are gyros compatable with disc brakes?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes, mechanical discs can be set up with gyros. But gyros destroy the feel of the brakes. It's easier just to have a long piece of housing and cable.

There are also hydraulic gyros, but they're not real mainstream yet.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> ahh what?
> Interesting...


Trickstuff Tr!xer:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, but you can't properly set-up a normal "MTB" Avid BB7 (that we are all familiar with) or hayes mx/etc., with a gyro from a bmx. The gyro doesn''t have enough travel to take up the slack needed with a V-brake style lever.

You will need a "ROAD" version of the Avid BB7, which is meant for short pull road levers, and, coincidently, will work with a bmx lever as well, such as an ODSY Mono or Diatech Dirt Harry, etc...





and before you go laying down coin for a gyro conversion set-up, make sure your front tire will clear your foot on the forward pedal, and your bars will clear your legs as well.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Thats weird but nice.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

man i love gyros! especially after i've been drinking.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

just get a long cable.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Yes, mechanical discs can be set up with gyros. But gyros destroy the feel of the brakes. It's easier just to have a long piece of housing and cable.


Set up properly you can not feel a difference between a gyro and straight cable. Problem is most people don't have the patience to set-up a gyro properly. They can take some tinkering.



BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, but you can't properly set-up a normal "MTB" Avid BB7 (that we are all familiar with) or hayes mx/etc., with a gyro from a bmx. The gyro doesn''t have enough travel to take up the slack needed with a V-brake style lever.


Actually, you can set up a gyro using V-brakes/long pull MTB disc mechs. You will however be almost to the limit of its cable travel using the stock cables. Replacing the splitters with Primo Perverts allows a little more cable adjustment.



BikeSATORI said:


> You will need a "ROAD" version of the Avid BB7, which is meant for short pull road levers, and, coincidently, will work with a bmx lever as well, such as an ODSY Mono or Diatech Dirt Harry, etc...


This will make life a little easier during set-up.



BikeSATORI said:


> and before you go laying down coin for a gyro conversion set-up, make sure your front tire will clear your foot on the forward pedal, and your bars will clear your legs as well.


Practice X-ups. If you can X-up past your foward foot without hitting it, you can bar-spin without hitting it. As far as your bars clearing your legs, most street/dj frames are long enough that if you pinch the seat with your knees the bars will clear your legs. Practice doing bar-spin manuals. Once you got them on the ground you can take them to the air fairly easily.



cummings said:


> just get a long cable.


After many 10+ years of riding with a gyro, this is what I do, mostly due to linear brake cables becoming available. These cables allow for a spin or two without binding the cable.


----------

